
Japan issues false alarm over missile launch, days after Hawaii alert gaffe - supermdguy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-japan/days-after-hawaii-alert-gaffe-japan-issues-false-alarm-about-a-missile-launch-idUSKBN1F514S
======
QAPereo
Really? That strikes me as very odd. “Once is an accident, twice is
coincidence, three times is enemy action/a pattern.” To paraphrase a family of
quotes.

